# John Eric Peckham of Alto Velo killed on Old Page Mill



## Francis Cebedo

This is what we know so far.
-------
All,

Today marks a very sad day as one of our Alto Velo club members was killed by someone allegedly under the influence of drugs/alcohol. As soon as I have more details, I will notify the list.

Regretfully yours,
Brian Peterson


On 9/8/06, *jpauley611* < [email protected]<wbr title="mailto:[email protected]">com> wrote: Just before the noon ride today, it appears that a cyclist was hit and
killed by a drunk driver. As we rode up OPM, we were stopped about 3/4
the way up by a Labor Power rider (I think it was Chris) that would not 
let us pass. He appeared to be in shock by what he saw and made us
turn around. The police, ambulance and fire showed up within minutes.
I do not know who the rider was as I left as soon as I could knowing
that I would just be in the way. 

I said a few prayers for the cyclist and his/her family as I rode
home. I just wanted everyone to know that this happened and if you
hear any details in the coming days, please share with the group. I
would like to be able to donate to a fund or a cause if the cyclist or 
family have one.

Be safe out there!
John


--------------​
Possible drunk driver.

http://www.paloalto<wbr title="http://www.paloaltoonline.com/news/show_story.php?id=3594">online.com/<wbr title="http://www.paloaltoonline.com/news/show_story.php?id=3594">news/show_<wbr title="http://www.paloaltoonline.com/news/show_story.php?id=3594">story.php?<wbr title="http://www.paloaltoonline.com/news/show_story.php?id=3594">id=3594



<!--~-|**|PrettyHtmlStart|**|-~-->


----------



## Francis Cebedo

*John Peckham*

----------
Posted on Fri, Sep. 08, 2006
Mt. View bicyclist killed in possible DUI crash in Los Altos Hills
By Becky Bartindale
Mercury News

John Peckham, 31, of Mountain View died Friday after being struck by a vehicle while riding his bicycle in Los Altos Hills, according to the Santa Clara County Coroner. The driver was later arrested on suspicion of felony mansalughter and driving under the influence.

The driver's name has not been released.

A call about the collision came into the California Highway Patrol at 12:17 p.m. It took place on Old Page Mill Road, about a quarter mile from Page Mill Road.

When officers arrived, they found the vehicle about 50 feet down an embankment. The cyclist was taken to Stanford University Hospital and later was reported to have died, said CHP officer Marc Johnston.

Mercury News staff writer Sandra Gonzales contributed to this report. Get the latest on this and other traffic situations with our real-time road reports at www.mercurynews.com/mld/mercurynews/news/transportation/

------------
Bicyclist killed in possible DUI crash in Los Altos Hills
By Becky Bartindale
Mercury News

A bicyclist was struck and killed just after noon today and the driver is now being investigated for driving under the influence, a California Highway Patrol spokesman said.

The CHP received a call at 12:17 p.m. about a collision involving a bicyclist and a vehicle on Old Page Mill Road in Los Altos Hills, a quarter mile from Page Mill Road.

When officers arrived, they found the vehicle about 50 feet down an embankment. The cyclist was taken to Stanford University Hospital but later was reported to have died, said CHP officer Marc Johnston.

The identities of the bicyclist and the driver have not been released.


-------------
UPDATE: CYCLIST KILLED IN LOS ALTOS HILLS CRASH
09/08/06 4:25 PDT
cbs5.com


LOS ALTOS HILLS (BCN)

A suspected drunken driver struck and killed a bicyclist in Los Altos Hills today, according to the California Highway Patrol.

The collision took place on Old Page Mill Road, a quarter-mile from Page Mill Road, at 12:17 p.m.

The driver of the vehicle has been arrested on suspicion of felony manslaughter and driving under the influence, according to the CHP.

The CHP reported that the vehicle involved was 50 feet down an embankment upon officers' arrival, but it has since been removed. The collision remained under investigation this afternoon.

--------------


----------



## Henry Porter

Man, how dangerous is it out there? I'm saving up for my first road bike but all these articles really make me wonder whether the enjoyment of it warrants these risks.


----------



## ericm979

How dangerous is it? According to the NHTSA, 33,134 car drivers or passengers died in the US in 2004. 4008 motorcyclists. 4641 peds, and 725 "pedalcyclists".

Nothing is perfectly safe. Even if you didn't move from the couch you could get clobbered by a metorite. If I pay attention and ride reasonably cautiously I think the reward I get from riding outweighs the risk. But that's a decision that everyone needs to make for themselves.


----------



## Henry Porter

Thanks for that eric. I'm mainly a lurker, gaining information from this site and just have become knowledgable about these accidents. I'm sure that I'll come to the decision that the risk is worth it, it's just a bit hard reading about these innocent people killed by idiots. 

Thanks again for replying.


----------



## RedRex

"Man, how dangerous is it out there? I'm saving up for my first road bike but all these articles really make me wonder whether the enjoyment of it warrants these risks."


Your best defense is a mirror. I won't ride without my Take-a-Look sunglasses mirror. Most of the greybeards wear one for a reason.


----------



## wchane

francois said:


> ----------
> Posted on Fri, Sep. 08, 2006
> Mt. View bicyclist killed in possible DUI crash in Los Altos Hills
> By Becky Bartindale
> Mercury News
> 
> John Peckham, 31, of Mountain View died Friday after being struck by a vehicle while riding his bicycle in Los Altos Hills, according to the Santa Clara County Coroner. The driver was later arrested on suspicion of felony mansalughter and driving under the influence.
> 
> The driver's name has not been released.
> 
> A call about the collision came into the California Highway Patrol at 12:17 p.m. It took place on Old Page Mill Road, about a quarter mile from Page Mill Road.
> 
> When officers arrived, they found the vehicle about 50 feet down an embankment. The cyclist was taken to Stanford University Hospital and later was reported to have died, said CHP officer Marc Johnston.
> 
> Mercury News staff writer Sandra Gonzales contributed to this report. Get the latest on this and other traffic situations with our real-time road reports at www.mercurynews.com/mld/mercurynews/news/transportation/
> 
> ------------
> Bicyclist killed in possible DUI crash in Los Altos Hills
> By Becky Bartindale
> Mercury News
> 
> A bicyclist was struck and killed just after noon today and the driver is now being investigated for driving under the influence, a California Highway Patrol spokesman said.
> 
> The CHP received a call at 12:17 p.m. about a collision involving a bicyclist and a vehicle on Old Page Mill Road in Los Altos Hills, a quarter mile from Page Mill Road.
> 
> When officers arrived, they found the vehicle about 50 feet down an embankment. The cyclist was taken to Stanford University Hospital but later was reported to have died, said CHP officer Marc Johnston.
> 
> The identities of the bicyclist and the driver have not been released.
> 
> 
> -------------
> UPDATE: CYCLIST KILLED IN LOS ALTOS HILLS CRASH
> 09/08/06 4:25 PDT
> cbs5.com
> 
> 
> LOS ALTOS HILLS (BCN)
> 
> A suspected drunken driver struck and killed a bicyclist in Los Altos Hills today, according to the California Highway Patrol.
> 
> The collision took place on Old Page Mill Road, a quarter-mile from Page Mill Road, at 12:17 p.m.
> 
> The driver of the vehicle has been arrested on suspicion of felony manslaughter and driving under the influence, according to the CHP.
> 
> The CHP reported that the vehicle involved was 50 feet down an embankment upon officers' arrival, but it has since been removed. The collision remained under investigation this afternoon.
> 
> --------------


that is just surreal, i was literally out there on the same road not more then maybe a 30 minute window. 

prayers and wishes go out to his family and friends.


----------



## travis200

Wow, John was a super racer. He tore it up last season going from a cat 5 to a 3 in less then 1 season. That sucks big time.


----------



## johnny99

*CHP: Driver fled scene of fatal bicycle crash*

http://www.paloaltoonline.com/news/show_story.php?id=3597

CHP: Driver fled scene of fatal bicycle crash

A suspected drunken driver fled the scene of a fatal head-on crash with a bicyclist Friday but ran off the road in Los Altos Hills, according to the California Highway Patrol, which has provided new details of the crash.

The collision took place on Old Page Mill Road, a quarter-mile from Page Mill Road, shortly before noon. The name of the cyclist is being withheld.

CHP Officer Demarcus Lack said the driver of the car, Chevelle Bailey, 41, of Fremont, was driving east on Old Page Mill Road north of Page Mill Road when "due to his level of intoxication'' he crossed into the westbound lane and struck the cyclist head on.

He said Bailey fled the scene in his Oldsmobile, Lack said, but then crashed the car again. Officers said the car was about 50 down an embankment when officers arrived.

Bailey was arrested and booked into Santa Clara County Main Jail in San Jose on charges of manslaughter with gross negligence, driving under the influence causing an injury, fleeing the scene of an injury collision and being under the influence of a controlled substance, Lack reported.

The Santa Clara County Medical Examiner/Coroner's office said no information on the cyclist is being released at this time.

Anyone with information about the collision is asked to call Officer Lack at (650) 369-6261.


----------



## desmo13

Henry Porter said:


> Man, how dangerous is it out there? I'm saving up for my first road bike but all these articles really make me wonder whether the enjoyment of it warrants these risks.


I have found myself being more paranoid, than enjoying. All the deaths, 2 people hit on one of our group rides. a close call with a semi for me. The last time I was riding alone out on the rural roads (marsh creek, deer valley) I heard a big rig coming, no shoulder, just a white line.. I bailed. got off my bike. I knew it then, my own paranoia is going to cause me harm.

I have a 3 year old, a wife, and love riding bikes. and a new Santa Cruz mountain bike. no cars, drunk drivers etc. I also have 20+ miles of lighbtly used paved bikepath for my road bike, and 3 huge parks with 100's of miles of mountainbike trails minutes from where I live.

I only rural/road ride with a group now. my road riding during the week is pounding the bike path, getting in shape to fuel my mountain biking.

The risk vs. reward for riding marsh creek etc. is not there for me anymore.


----------



## stinkfoot

Although it wouldn't help in these cases, you really need to have your head on a swivel when you're riding.

Another scary incident in Redding....

http://www.redding.com/redd/nw_local/article/0,2232,REDD_17533_4977584,00.html


----------



## SPDu4ea

I love how passing motorists yelled at the downed riders to get out of the road...


----------



## Francis Cebedo

Video broadcast is available here: http://abclocal.go.com/kgo/story?section=local&id=4547670


Cyclists On Edge After Fatal Hit-And-Run
31-Year-Old John Peckham Run Down
KGO By Carolyn Johnson

Sept. 10 - KGO - In the wake of a deadly bike accident Friday in the Los Altos Hills, cyclists in the area are concerned about their own safety and now some are demanding changes on the road.
Related Links

The sound of a vehicles coming up from behind them is adding a little more anxiety today. Cyclists in Los Altos Hills are missing a fellow rider this morning, one day after a tragic hit and run fatality.

There wasn't much left of 31-year old John Peckham's bike after he was run down on Old Page Mill Road; a bicycle seat, a crank, and a twisted wheel. Peckham died at Stanford Hospital and police arrested 41-year-old Chevelle Bailey on hit-and-run charges.

Now some bikers are demanding flashing lights or lower speed limits to protect them.

Brian Buchholz, Victim's Teammate: " I don't think it'll change anything. I just think it's just important to be aware whether you're riding a bicycle or driving a car, just to be aware of other people out there."

Other cyclists don't think safety modifications would have prevented Peckman's tragedy because Bailey is suspected of being under the influence. But they say sharing the road with cars is becoming increasingly dangerous.

Rick Huff, Belmont: "It's a situation where the cars have to take responsibility as well."

Cheryl Acheson, Los Altos Hills: "Just hope people can be aware of how vulnerable cyclists are on the road when there's a huge car next to us."

Peckham's teammates say he was an excellent sprinter who raced on one of the country's premier amateur cycling teams. The Mountain View cyclist had just started riding again after recovering from a previous injury.

The CHP is still looking for people who may have seen what happened Friday. If you know anything -- investigators would like you to give them a call.


----------



## steephill

francois said:


> Video broadcast is available here: http://abclocal.go.com/kgo/story?section=local&id=4547670


Here's a still image of what remained (cranks/bracket, a wheel and a seat) of the bike taken fromi the same video. Clearly, it was quite a collision.


----------



## junglejesus

holy sh#$! where that makes my stomach cringe more than any horror movie or body i have come across during my time in somolia. damn. My deepest sympothies goes out to those who were riding with him at the time, and his family.


----------



## smw

steephill said:


> Here's a still image of what remained (cranks/bracket, a wheel and a seat) of the bike taken fromi the same video. Clearly, it was quite a collision.



Oh my, thats a horrible site. My condolances to his family and friends.


----------



## wipeout

...  ...


----------



## Francis Cebedo

steephill said:


> Here's a still image of what remained (cranks/bracket, a wheel and a seat) of the bike taken fromi the same video. Clearly, it was quite a collision.


The cranks/bb were separated from the frame!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! What kind of impact does it take to do that?

This happened a few minutes before the noon ride along it's starting path. A friend at that Noon ride said a rider (from team Labor Power) who saw the carnage blocked their path and refused to let the group go through Old Page Mill road. He demanded the group turn around and go through Page Mill instead.

Anyway, I think the Labor Power rider was so disturbed by the scene he did not want anybody else to see it and be scarred by it. My hats off to him.

francois


----------



## Francis Cebedo

Here's a photo John P at the Cat's Hill Crit. He's either crushing the Cat 3 field or the Pro 1/2 field. It was hard to keep track as he was moving up the Cat ladder so fast.




He's been an mtbr member since 2004 (but no posts). His profile is here:
https://forums.mtbr.com/member.php?u=252681

<img src="https://altovelo.org/images/JohnBW.jpg">


francois


----------



## Merlin

Whenever I read about a fellow cyclist getting killed by a car I always feel upset. But what are you going to do stop riding?? I'm married with 2 kids and often think about the risk as some a$$hole drives to close to me. But, this is what I love doing, and I hope it never happens, but at least I would go down doing what I loved. 
In this case it sounds like the driver was drunk in the middle of the day and you could have been killed walking or running on the side of the road. I hope he get we deserves in prison!


----------



## Francis Cebedo

Mercury news guestbook is here:
http://www.legacy.com/mercurynews/GB/GuestbookView.aspx?PersonId=19158109

This was posted on topix.net
----------
charlotte walker
Bakersfield, CA
http://www.topix.net/forum/city/los-altos-ca/TM5KM3NCT4DHQUBTB#Sept. 10


Hello,

I am the sister of Chevelle Bailey. I do not have any other way to express my sympathy for the family of Mr. John Peckham, and I hope that this form is acceptable, and that this message reaches the Peckham family. This news comes as a devastating reality of Chevelle's deteoriating mental condition, I am so very devastated at the news of hearing about the tragedy Chevelle has caused. I have prayed for Mr.Peckham's family. I do not think anything I will say at this point can be of any comfort for The Peckham family and friends, but I must say what is on my heart, and that is "I am sorry", for their loss. I have never met Mr. John Peckham, but I can say that he will be remembered by me as long as I live. I love my brother very much, but what he has done irreparable.
--------------
http://www.topix.net/forum/city/los-altos-ca/TM5KM3NCT4DHQUBTB


----------



## TwoWheelinTim

RedRex said:


> Your best defense is a mirror.


Wrong

Most cylist/motorist collisions occur when the vehicle turns in front of the cyclist.

That's a statistical fact.

What good is a mirror going to do?

This was a head on.

What good would a mirror have done?

I use a mirror. Its primary funcion it to let me know when it's safe to enter a lane to turn. I still do a head turn to double check anyway.


----------



## TwoWheelinTim

*Misleading statistics...*



ericm979 said:


> How dangerous is it? According to the NHTSA, 33,134 car drivers or passengers died in the US in 2004. 4008 motorcyclists. 4641 peds, and 725 "pedalcyclists".


Your chances of getting killed while riding a bicycle are much greater than when driving in a car.

If the statistic were broken down into percentages you would see a different picture. Check it out.

Tim


----------



## wipeout

TwoWheelinTim said:


> Your chances of getting killed while riding a bicycle are much greater than when driving in a car.
> 
> If the statistic were broken down into percentages you would see a different picture. Check it out.
> 
> Tim


Why don't you guys take your petty argument to another thread. It looks really tacky here.


----------



## TwoWheelinTim

wipeout said:


> Why don't you guys take your petty argument to another thread. It looks really tacky here.



You're right, I apologize.


----------



## alisacherie

Oh my god- I just simply don't have words. I'm seriously crying right now. This is hearbreaking. I'm somewhat new to this forum but if there is anything that I can do to contribute to a fund for John's family, or anything else for that matter please let me know. I will surely keep him and his family in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Francis Cebedo

more photos...


----------



## Francis Cebedo

*Latest Mercury news article*

Posted on Tue, Sep. 12, 2006
Motorist in bike-death case to be charged
*By Linda Goldston*

*Mercury News*


Sign a guestbook for John E. Peckham
 <!-- begin body-content --> The man accused of fatally striking a Mountain View bicyclist before running his car down an embankment near Los Altos Hills on Friday will be arraigned in Palo Alto this afternoon.
Chevelle Bailey, 41, of Fremont remains in Santa Clara County Jail in lieu of $300,000 bail. He was booked on four felonies in connection with the death of John Peckham, 31, including driving under the influence. But he also has an unrelated misdemeanor drug charge pending, a jail official said.
``We're in the process of determining what he will be charged with,'' Deputy District Attorney Jay Boyarsky said Monday afternoon.
Peckham, on a lunchtime training ride, was headed east on Old Page Mill Road just after noon Friday when he apparently was struck by Bailey. When officers arrived, they found Bailey's car 50 feet down an embankment.
A member of the elite cycling team of the Webcor/Alto Velo Bicycle Racing Club, Peckham was the second cyclist killed in a crash on the Peninsula in the past two months. Thomas C. Maddox of Portola Valley, a retired economics professor at Foothill College, was struck by a car July 12 while riding on Skyline Boulevard, about a half-mile north of Alice's Restaurant. He died three days later.
Two other cyclists were killed in October. Noe Garcia-Rivera was killed by a hit-and-run driver in Sunnyvale on Oct. 1. Fourth-grade teacher Michelle Rose Mazzei became the 26th cyclist in the past five years to die in Santa Clara and San Mateo counties after collisions with vehicles when she was struck by a car on Woodside Road on Oct. 2.
Brian Peterson, president of Webcor/Alto Velo Bicycle Racing Club, said details are being worked out for a memorial ride in honor of Peckham, who had joined the club in January 2005.
``He had been cycling his whole life,'' Peterson said. ``He was very much a mountain biker before he started racing for our club.''
Peckham ``started off at a beginner category in road riding'' but quickly was upgraded ``to category 2 in just over a year,'' Peterson said. ``To have that level of success that quickly is a real indication of somebody who's very talented.''
Peterson said the club's nearly 400 members were still struggling Monday to accept Peckham's death.
``He was soft-spoken but made a very big impression without saying a lot,'' he said.
Funeral arrangements are pending.
Peterson said Peckham's friends could at least find small comfort in knowing that ``he seemed to have everything together.''
``He had a job he loved, he had a great relationship with his girlfriend, he absolutely loved cycling and he had wonderful support from his mother,'' Peterson said. ``Some people go their whole lives without any of those things clicking.''
In testimonials about Peckham being shared on Legacy.com and on the bike club's Web site, friends and former co-workers describe a man who was intense but caring, dedicated to his profession and cycling but would always put others first.
Peckham designed medical devices ``and took a lot of pride in the fact that the work he did helped save people's lives,'' Peterson said. ``He was always happy, always smiling.''
Peterson said he will post details about the memorial ride on the club's Web site (www.altovelo.org) as soon as possible.


----------



## Francis Cebedo

*Obituary*

<table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td class="Large Heading TopPadSmall" valign="bottom" width="55%">John Eric Peckham</td> <td width="1%">
</td> <td class="TopPadSmall" align="right" width="44%">  </td> </tr> <tr> <td colspan="3" class="Notice TopPadSmall"> 
John Eric Peckham​<dl><dl><dd>John Eric Peckham passed away suddenly on Friday, September 9 at the hands of a hit-and-run driver, while cycling on Old Page Mill Rd. John was 31 years of age at the time of his tragic death. </dd><dd>John, who was born in Laguna Beach, CA, was a 1993 graduate of Christian Brothers College High School, St. Louis, MO and received his BSME degree from the University of California at Davis in 1998. His career in engineering included positions with Medtronic, Boston Scientific, and most recently Novostent Corporation. John was an avid and accomplished cyclist and member of AltoVelo Cycling Club, where he was recognized as one of the top 25 cyclists of the 400+-member club. </dd><dd>John is survived by his proud and loving mother, Mary Ann Parker; well-loved stepfather, Jack Parker; father, Bill Peckham of Salyer, CA; brother Bill Peckham, Jr.; step-brothers and sisters Tori Lombardo, Lizi Cruz, and John Parker; special friends Cindy Sanford and Mike Fitzgerald; cousins, brother- and sister-in-law; aunts; uncles; nieces; nephews; cousins; dear friends. </dd><dd>Visitation and farewell services on Wednesday, September 13, from 3:00 - 6:00 p.m. Services will be held at 6:00 p.m. at Spangler Mortuary, 799 Castro, Mountain View, CA on Wednesday.</dd></dl></dl>
Published in the San Jose Mercury News on 9/12/2006.</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## goose127

I don't think I ever met John, but I have heard of him and used to read about his training progress on the A/V site. He seemed like a cyclist's cyclist. I admired his ability and dedication to traiing and the sport. Its a total damn shame, no other way to put it. 

I know that A/V is going to put on a memorial ride (there has been too many of these this year) and I would encourage people to make is a point to attend. First of all for the friends and familly of John and to support the cycling community.

I have been on the Noon ride a handful of times and have rolled my bike through that area countless times. I think I have seen a car only a couple of times total, this is not a place you would expect traffic or any vehicular danger. Anytime I hear of a crash or an accident, I take stock in what I am doing. The bottom line is you have to keep going.....and be aware. We take risks cycling, and we take risks walking along the street as evident by the wacko up in SF this past weekend driving around with the intent of hitting people. You just never know. Ride safe!


----------



## Francis Cebedo

*Comments from friends and family*

*<cite>Bo Hebenstreit</cite>* Says: 
<small class="commentmetadata">September 11th, 2006 at 5:23 pm </small> It is with great sadness that I write this. John Peckham is someone that I will never forget. On many occasions I had the opportunity to ride with him and he always kicked my butt. He motivated me to ride just a little harder everytime. He was a strong rider who worked very hard at it every day.

One thing that really touch me was when I had an accident at Cherry Pie Crit. John was the first person who visited me before surgery. He brought me Jamba Juice because he knew that would be all I would be able to eat.
It is the small things that people do that really show how big their heart is.

John Peckham will be greatly missed by all.



*<cite>Carlos Perez</cite>* Says: 
<small class="commentmetadata">September 11th, 2006 at 9:04 pm </small> To John’s friends and family,
I spoke with Maryann (John’s mom) on the phone the other day but I wanted to send you my condolences now that I am thinking a bit clearer. I have been in a haze the entire weekend after hearing news of John’s death.

John was a very close friend of mine. We kept in regular contact, and over the past few months we became closer, spending some hours on the phone talking about life in general really, family, and happiness. A few weeks ago we were talking about John moving back to Santa Rosa to be closer with his friends. We’ve missed having him around. John was like some kind of adhesive that held us all together, and when he left for the south bay area people started to lose touch. We all miss him very much and cannot readily comprehend what has happened. I can’t begin to imagine what this must be like for those of you who were so close to him. I know that you have probably received many offers from loved ones to help. But I realize that nothing can be done to make right what went wrong.

John was an amazing human being, and very goal-oriented. When we first met, we drove around in our sportscars, raced, and spent a lot of money on gas, partied, and burnt off the remainder of our excess childhood-like behaviors. At the time, John’s goal was to have a faster car than me - to be the first of us to run a sub 12-second 1/4 mile at the track in that pimped out Eclipse - the only one on the planet with red flames. John was as unique of an individual as they come. He never pulled off that sub 12-second 1/4 mile run, but his car was a hell of a lot faster than mine. We spent so much money trying to make them look cool and go faster that we hardly had enough left over to have our own place to live. So finally one day we both looked at each other and saw how ridiculous we must have seemed from an outsider’s perspective. It’s amazing that in your mid-20’s you could still be growing up with such regularity as we both were.

We occasionally mountain biked together, and then one day we started to take it more seriously - right around the time we started to give up on making our cars faster and more dangerous. We started to agree that it made more sense to put our hard work and energy into something that would give us something in return. Our friend Russell called it “an investment in yourself”. It begged the question that at the end of the day, if your possessions were gone, would they have given you something by having them in the first place, or would they merely be gone?

One day, John made a wild proposal… He said there was some crazy twenty-four hour mountain bike race that he heard about through a friend and wanted to put together a team. When it came to cycling I was as crazy about it as he was, so we went for it, and met many people who would soon become our very close friends. What happened over the course of the next several years was nothing short of defining the rest of our lives, who we were, and who we would become.

We were in Tahoe one year later, racing in the Sierra’s together with our friends Shane, Bettina, and Bryan. We had been riding much more than usual leading up to that weekend in the mountains - training now that we knew what we were in for. We were faster, stronger, and our lap times actually seemed to matter this time as a benchmark for our efforts. I beat John’s best lap by three minutes through the rocky and technical descents at Northstar resort. I didn’t say much, but I had an ear-to-ear grin on my face when John said his new goal was to be faster than me. It reminded me of the days with our cars - something underlying was still there. The reason that made me feel so good wasn’t because I was proud to have beat his best lap. Instead, it was because I knew it takes good friends to share threatening goals, and be able to laugh about them. John made me work harder, and in the process I started to see our lives very differently.

You might wonder why it matters to become a stronger cyclist - it doesn’t. What does matter is the fact that for us, whether it was becoming a stronger cyclist, a better guitar player, or a better driver, it was a metaphor for who we were in life - stronger individuals with a will to persevere in the face of adversity and challenge. Of all the difficulties in life, cycling is where John and I found clarity. With each pedal stroke forward with as much effort as we could summon from inside, we internalized and churned up the day-to-day petty stuff we faced in our normal lives and turned it into energy. It seemed to disappear. A by-product was that we became athletes. It didn’t change the fact that we were human, and had human struggles just like everyone else.

John did become a stronger rider than me. I was in awe, but not surprised. After all, this is John we’re talking about. And it wasn’t merely to prove that he could do it. But instead, it was to prove that it could be done - that obstacles could be overcome, and that triumph merely meant setting your mind to a thing, and overcoming it. He did such things with precision, and talked about the mechanics of it. It made perfect sense for him to be an engineer. He applied that skill to everything he did.

To that end I admire John. We each bring many unique qualities to this world. John’s were those that helped others to see that nothing is ever impossible if you set your mind to it, and use a slide-rule.

We stopped challenging each other only when we reached the top of the climb and there was nowhere else to go. Turning around and looking back, we saw our city, and our lives. Neither of us were ever very anxious to go back down. But when we did, we did so pressing against the walls of our envelopes. That’s how we grew.

I wanted you to know.

Carlos



Alto Velo and friends,

This message is from *John's mother, Mary Ann Parker*:

First, I want to tell you how much I appreciate the wonderful messages of condolence that I have received from you, John's cycling friends. I am astounded at the sincerity and depth of feeling that those messages contain. You can not imagine how helpful they are and I want you to know that without the support of all you club members, most of whom I have not even met, I would be less able to control the rage I feel in my heart. John was so lucky to have been a member of your
group.

Now I have the arrangements made and want to pass on the information.
It will also be in the obits in the Mercury News tomorrow (Tuesday).

The visitation will be on Wednesday September 13, 2006 at Spanglers' Mortuary on Castro Street in Mountain View from 3 pm to 6pm. There will be a short memorial service towards the end of the visitation and if anybody wants to say a few words about John they may do so.

Thank you so much again for your overwhelming support.
Mary Ann Parker
(John's Mother)


----------



## El Caballito

My thoughts and prayers to his family and friends. Let's be safe out there!


----------



## Francis Cebedo

*Palo Alto Online News* Uploaded: Tuesday, September 12, 2006, 10:39 AM


Cyclist's mother calls his death 'murder'
Mother grieves, expresses outrage over death of son John Peckham

Mary Ann Parker told her son, John E. Peckham, to "Be careful" when he left on a training ride Friday that ended in a fatal head-on collision with a vehicle driven by a man who was arrested for driving while intoxicated.

"He murdered him," she said in a Sunday-evening interview with the Weekly.

"John was doing nothing wrong but riding his bike where everybody rides their bikes," she said.

The California Highway Patrol reported that Peckham, 31, a well-known bicycle racer and resident of Mountain View, was westbound on old Page Mill Road above Palo Alto when an Oldsmobile driven by Chevelle Bailey, 41, of Fremont, crossed into his lane and collided with him head-on.

Bailey left the scene but ran off the road a short distance away, plunging about 50 feet down an embankment, where officers found him. He is in Santa Clara County Main Jail facing a variety of charges, including driving under the influence, the CHP reported.

But behind Parker's anger welled a choking grief for the loss of her only child, reflected in her automatic mother's admonition to be careful.

Parker, 62, said John had even interested her in cycling, and they did a 60-mile ride together the weekend before the fatal crash. "He gave that to me," she said of cycling.

Members of the Alto Velo Bicycle Racing Club were shaken by the death, the first in recent memory, according to club President Brian Peterson -- who stopped to compose himself twice as he discussed Peckham's rise within the race rankings despite his relatively recent entry into bicycle racing, and his positive influence on the club.

He said the club -- a Bay Area-wide group of just under 400 members, with a "center of gravity" in Mountain View -- is planning a memorial ride to the scene of the crash on Sunday, Sept. 24. A more formal service is planned for 6 p.m. Wednesday, Sept. 13, at Spangler Mortuary, 799 Castro St., Mountain View, with visitation from 3 to 6 p.m. A separate service will be held in St. Louis for friends and family there.

"I'm going to be on that ride," Parker said, citing the comfort she has gotten from "such an outpouring from that cycling community. It just makes me so proud of him, and so happy he was able to find a community of people who cared about him."

Peterson said in looking over ride photos to post on the group's Web site, it struck him that Peckham "always has the biggest smile. He was so happy to be riding. He had this very easy-going personality, but he was very enthusiastic about what he did."

Peterson said he stopped by the gathering spot of a Sunday ride and "every club member there had good things to say about him. John had such an effect on everybody in the club, whether they knew him personally or not."

Peterson said club records show Peckham did his first road-bike race in February 2005, and won it. He rose from a Category 5 to a Category 2 racer, based on points earned in races, in an incredibly short time.

"John was a very strong sprinter, as opposed to a climber," and used his strength to win races. Peckham also raced at the Hellyer County Park Velodrome, a steeply banked outdoor track in San Jose. He had just recovered from a crash in a Velodrome race earlier this year, and was concentrating on improving his hill-climbing abilities when he died, Peterson said.

Parker said her son always was athletic, mountain biking as far back as high school. She said he owned eight bicycles, including a mountain bike, a time-trial bike, a velodrome bike and two road bikes.

"I bought the bike he died on two Christmases ago," she said, adding that she worried at the time that he might get hurt on it, "as mother's do." But cycling "was his joy, it was his life."

She said he was born in Laguna Beach, Calif., but the family moved to the remote community of Salyer in Northern California when he was very young. She said she and his father, William Peckham, separated when John was 7, and she and John moved to Santa Rosa. They then moved to St. Louis, MO, where she was raised and had family and where John attended high school, playing football and making a national merit scholars' list in 1993.

Peckham attended the Christian Brothers College, studying mechanical engineering. He was recruited by a biomedical firm in Santa Rosa prior to his graduation with a B.S. degree in mechanical engineering. Recently, he worked for Boston Scientific in Fremont, and just started a new job in Mountain View with a start-up firm, working on stents, devices to keep blood vessels or other passages open within the body.

He just purchased a condo in Mountain View, moving from an apartment in Sunnyvale with his girlfriend, Cindy Sanford.

In addition to his mother and father, Peckham is survived by a half brother, Bill Peckham Jr.; his stepfather, Jack Parker, of St. Louis; three step-siblings, Tori Lombardo of Washington, D.C., Lizi Cruz of Mill Valley and John Parker Jr. of St Louis.

Memorial service for John E. Peckham:

Wednesday, Sept. 13, at Spangler Mortuary, 799 Castro St., Mountain View.

Visitation: 3-6 p.m.

Service: 6 p.m.


----------



## Elfstone

I'm at a lost for words. My condolence to family and friends of John E. Peckham. It's so sad to see a young man with so much life ahead of him end this way... 

Peace


----------



## txzen

Awful. And terrifying as I ride in this area.

From the video, we're talking about the crash being in that little bit of Old Page Mill that parallels Page Mill from Foothill/Junipero Serra to nearly at 280? That seems like the safest stretch of any ride along the "loop" in the area. Holy cow.


----------



## Francis Cebedo

Posted on Wed, Sep. 13, 2006
As cyclist's mother watches, driver denies killing her son
By Linda Goldston
Mercury News

Six days before John Peckham was fatally struck by a car while riding his bike, he and his mother went on a long ride, pedaling past the spot in the hills above Palo Alto where Peckham was killed Friday.

Peckham had inspired his mother to take up cycling, and the two rode from Mountain View to Woodside on Sept. 2.

``I saw that little road where he was killed,'' his mother, Mary Ann Parker of St. Louis, said Tuesday after a court hearing for the man accused of killing her son, a 31-year-old from Mountain View.

Parker also made sure she got a good look at Chevelle Bailey, 41, of Fremont, whose bail was increased to $2 million by a judge who said he himself had been hit while cycling. Bailey is facing four felony charges and a misdemeanor charge of possessing drug paraphernalia in connection with the death of Peckham.

Parker moved from her seat in the middle of a row to the end seat when a bailiff escorted Bailey into the courtroom. He made a brief but noisy appearance in Santa Clara County Superior Court in Palo Alto.

While his attorney, Gary Goodman, was trying to tell him what he was to be charged with, Bailey blurted out, ``I don't care what it is, I didn't do it.''

His arraignment was continued until next Tuesday.

Bailey, who faces a maximum of 26 years in prison, remains in custody in the Santa Clara County Jail in San Jose. Because he has a 1986 conviction for robbery, his case will be considered a second-strike case, which doubles the penalties. His current charges include driving under the influence, traveling at excessive speed, leaving the scene of an accident and being in possession of a methamphetamine pipe, said Supervising Deputy District Attorney Jay Boyarsky. Bailey also has a conviction from 1998 for driving under the influence.

Boyarsky said a witness saw Bailey open and drink a beer right after the accident. His blood alcohol level in tests at the crash site was barely above the legal limit. Results of blood tests are pending.

Shortly after raising Bailey's bail, Judge Doug Southard revealed his own ties to cycling.

``I have for most of my life been an avid bicyclist and have myself been run off the road with injuries,'' Southard said, adding that while he felt obligated to disclose that information he believed he could handle the case fairly.

Southard denied Goodman's request to recuse himself. Goodman did not return a call from the Mercury News later in the day about whether he would appeal Southard's decision.

In an interview punctuated by tears, Parker said she wanted to see Bailey in court. ``I had to see the person that killed my son. He would have wanted me to do that.''

Peckham was a member of an elite cycling team that's part of the 400-member Webcor/Alto Velo Bicycle Racing Club. Last Friday, he was on a lunchtime training ride with other cyclists on Old Page Mill Road. Peckham had ridden a little ahead of the rest of the group when he was struck.

``One of the witnesses said he passed them going 90 mph,'' Boyarsky said of Bailey.

Bailey allegedly continued driving up the road for a short bit before crashing down an embankment.

``One of the witnesses said to the suspect, `Are you OK?' '' Boyarsky said. ``He said, `Yes, give me a minute, I'll be right up.' '' Then, Boyarsky said, ``He grabbed a 24-ounce can of Coors.''

Boyarsky said Bailey told another witness: ``I thought I was going to die, but I got out of the car like a soldier, cracked a beer and downed it.''

Peckham and Parker, who had flown to the valley Sept. 1 for a visit, were to have had dinner with his girlfriend and her parents Friday night.

``About 3 p.m., Cindy and her mother pulled up and said, `We need to get to the hospital. John got hit,' '' Parker said.

Parker immediately called Stanford Hospital. ``Can you tell me if he's alive?'' she asked repeatedly. She said she knew he was gone when the hospital would give her no information.

When she arrived at Stanford, she said, she had to see her son's body.

``He was badly broken,'' she said. `The car was going upwards of 80 mph, I was told, and went right into him.''

In some way, she said, seeing her son's battered body ``made me feel better, to know he couldn't have suffered much.''

Peckham had just bought a condominium in Mountain View ``and was so proud of it,'' said Parker, who has been staying there. ``I look around at it and think, `He'll never be able to live here.' ''

Visitation and farewell services will be held from 3 to 6 p.m. today at Spangler Mortuary in Mountain View. Peckham's cycling club is planning a memorial ride and will post details on its Web site, www.altovelo.org, when they are available.

``I will be on the memorial ride and probably cry the whole time,'' Parker said. ``I feel like I'm not in the same world that I was in on Friday morning. I will never be the same.''
Contact Linda Goldston at [email protected] or (408) 920-5862.


Posted on Wed, Sep. 13, 2006
Fisher: Crazy drivers and bicyclists often show little judgment
By Patty Fisher
Mercury News


Cyclists tell me there's nothing like the freedom of riding on a country road, drinking in the scenery, powered only by your own muscles. I've watched their eyes light up when they describe the eerie quiet of a deserted mountain road, the breathtaking beauty of that first glimpse of the ocean, the exhilaration of zooming down a hill on the edge of control.

I understand why people are drawn to cycling. It's fun, healthy and environmentally friendly. It's a great alternative to paying $3 for a gallon of gas.

But it's also increasingly dangerous.

Last week, John Peckham of Mountain View became the latest local cyclist to be killed on a country road. Peckham, a talented 31-year-old bike racer, was out for a training ride when police say a drunk driver hit him.

In July, Thomas Maddox, a retired college professor from Portola Valley, died after a car hit him on Skyline Boulevard. And in June, Ron Gordon, a Palo Alto dentist, was killed by a truck while cycling in the Sierra foothills.

Peckham's death was horrible and senseless. He was taking a noontime ride on Old Page Mill Road. It's not a place cyclists would expect much car traffic on a weekday. Peckham was guilty only of being in the wrong place at the wrong time.

Considering how many thousands of people ride bikes on Bay Area roads in the post-Lance Armstrong era, perhaps we should expect the occasional fatality. Perhaps we should just accept that cycling is inherently dangerous and that people who ride assume a certain risk. After all, bikes and cars are competing for space on roads that weren't designed to accommodate both. Accidents happen. And when they do, cyclists invariably get the worse of it.

And yet, cycling is going to continue to grow in popularity. People should be encouraged to leave their cars at home for the sake of the environment. And so we need to find ways to make the roads safer for bikes and cars. We need to find resources for more bike lanes, wider roads and better law enforcement. And all of us need to step back, slow down and remember that we don't own the road.

Last month I wrote about efforts by folks in Woodside to limit organized bike rides through their town, and I'm still getting a steady stream of e-mails from readers. I've been told sickening tales of near-misses, of rudeness beyond belief. One guy said he was riding his bike near La Honda last weekend when someone driving a Prius shot at him with a pellet gun.

There's a common denominator in all the stories I hear: lousy, oblivious drivers. On bikes and in cars.

Having lived near the Palo Alto bike boulevard for 20 years, I can tell stories of my own. Like the other night, when a cyclist dressed in dark clothing, with no light on his bike, blew through a stop sign right in front of me. I came this close to hitting him.

If I had, it would have been his fault, but I would have had to live with it.

Some law enforcement agencies, including the Santa Clara County sheriff, are beginning to crack down on reckless cyclists. Perhaps that will improve safety. But there is something the rest of us can do.

About 10 years ago when I was in, ahem, traffic school, the teacher made a point that's always stuck with me. She said: All drivers are doing the best they can at the time. Their best might not be very good -- they may be tired, distracted or just incompetent -- but it's all they can manage at that moment. So ranting at them isn't going to make them shape up; it's only going to distract them more and cause an accident.

So stay out of their way, the teacher said. And try to forgive them.

Next time you may be the one who needs forgiveness.
Contact Patty Fisher at [email protected] or (650) 688-7510.


----------



## smw

In this case, I will forgive when they fry Mr Bailey.:mad2:


----------



## Francis Cebedo

*Memorial ride*

All,

A memorial ride for John E. Peckham, the Alto Velo rider hit and killed by a suspected drunk driver, will be held on Sunday Septmeber 24th. John loved cycling, and it is only appropriate that we celebrate John and the activity he loved so much together. The ride begin at 8:30 am on Sunday morning September 24th. There will be time before the ride begins for those who wish to say a few words about John.

The ride will stop on Old Page Mill Rd at the place of John's death to place the flowers and seeds, and observe a moment of silence. Flowers and wildflower seeds will be available at the start. From there, we will have a short route back to the start and a longer route, as described below.

Everyone and anyone who owns a bike can attend the ride. The pace will be easy and relaxed, this is not a competitive event. 

Please check the Alto Velo website, http://www.altovelo<wbr title="http://www.altovelo.org/">.org , for the latest information and changes to the details provided below.

John Peckham Memorial Ride

When: 8:30am Sunday, September 24th

Start: Parking Lot #2
Veteran's Administration Health Care
3801 Miranda Avenue
Palo Alto, CA 94304-1290

Route: Foothill, Page Mill, Old Page Mill (where we will place flowers and pause for a moment of silence), Page Mill, right on Arastradero to Alpine. 

The short route option will turn right on Alpine to go back to Foothill. The short route is 12.5 miles and has no major hills.


The long route option will turn left on Alpine, right on Portola Valley, left on Portola to Hwy 84, left on Tripp, right on Kings Mtn Rd, left on Albion, right on Olive Hill, Canada to Hwy 92 and return. The long route is about 37 miles and has no major hills.


Directions to the start:

NOTE: when you enter the VA Hospital please observe all stop signs and speed limits.

From 280: take the Page Mill Rd exit and head east. At Foothill Expressway turn right. At the first light, HillView Ave, turn left. Immediately after the light turn right on to Miranda. Go left into the VA and turn left again to double back to parking lot #2. 

From Foothill heading south: cross Page Mill and at the next light, Hill View Ave, turn left. Immediately after the light turn right on to Miranda. Go left into the VA and turn left again to double back to parking lot #2. If you get to Arastradero on Foothill, you went too far and need to turn around. 

From Foothill heading north: cross Arastradero and at the next light, Hill View Ave, turn right. Immediately after the light turn right on to Miranda. Go left into the VA and turn left again to double back to parking lot #2. If you get to Page Mill on Foothill, you went too far and need to turn around. 

From 101, take the San Antonio Rd exit (heading West towards Los Altos). Turn right on Charleston Rd and keep going. The road will change name to Arastradero Rd when you cross El Camino Real. Keep going until you reach Foothill Expressway. Turn right on Foothill and follow the directions for Foothill heading north.

Brian Peterson


--------------------


Hope to see you all there. I'm attaching a photo from the memorial service last Wednesday. There were hundreds of people and some really touching speeches by his mom, girlfriend and friends.

francois


----------



## swtbbymol

*I Need To Get Ahold Of John's Mom!!!*

I am an old friend, I use to work with Mary Ann and John (or Jep as Mary Ann called him). I just found out about his today and I am CRUSHED. I can't belive this!!!!!!!!!! If anyone has contact info for Mary Ann please email me at [email protected]. I am sure she is still in california. I am so so so sad and grief stricken.....my poor dear friend has lost her baby.

Sally Renz Cummings
Phoenix, AZ


----------



## Francis Cebedo

swtbbymol said:


> I am an old friend, I use to work with Mary Ann and John (or Jep as Mary Ann called him). I just found out about his today and I am CRUSHED. I can't belive this!!!!!!!!!! If anyone has contact info for Mary Ann please email me at [email protected]. I am sure she is still in california. I am so so so sad and grief stricken.....my poor dear friend has lost her baby.
> 
> Sally Renz Cummings
> Phoenix, AZ


Brian Peterson of Alto Velo will be contacting you as he has her info I'm sure.

francois


----------



## swtbbymol

*My Contact Information, For Mary Ann Parker*



swtbbymol said:


> I am an old friend, I use to work with Mary Ann and John (or Jep as Mary Ann called him). I just found out about his today and I am CRUSHED. I can't belive this!!!!!!!!!! If anyone has contact info for Mary Ann please email me at [email protected]. I am sure she is still in california. I am so so so sad and grief stricken.....my poor dear friend has lost her baby.
> 
> Sally Renz Cummings
> Phoenix, AZ



Sally Cummings 480-283-9479, cell 480-226-2846
[email protected]

John use to be a bus boy for me and his mom back in St. Louis at a restaurant called McGurks. This was back in 1991. This is where I met them. She said he had a crush on me but I was 8 years older than him. (He was high school, I was college and engaged). I told Mary Ann that if I ever got divorced John would be my back up boyfriend. It was something we would joke and laugh about periodically. I cant remember the last time I saw him, but I just cant believe this. I read it in the St. Louis Obits today. I feel horrible that I wasnt there for my friend. But it sounds like the biking community has really held her up and has been a huge support. Seeing these pix on this website is just killing me. God bless John and Mary Ann.


----------



## swtbbymol

*Thanks Francois and Brian*

Mary Ann emailed me last night and called me at 5 am, although I was sleeping. I expect to talk to her today. Thanks for getting the message to her guys.

Sally Cummings
Phoenix, AZ


----------



## Francis Cebedo

swtbbymol said:


> Mary Ann emailed me last night and called me at 5 am, although I was sleeping. I expect to talk to her today. Thanks for getting the message to her guys.
> 
> Sally Cummings
> Phoenix, AZ


Wonderful news. I saw her at the memorial service. Her and John's girlfriend's speeches were absolutely heartbreaking.

I've never seen a man with such a great relationship with his mom. John was an enthusiast of a lot of things. But most of all, he loved people.

Hope to see some of you in the memorial ride on Sunday.

francois


----------



## swtbbymol

francois said:


> Wonderful news. I saw her at the memorial service. Her and John's girlfriend's speeches were absolutely heartbreaking.
> 
> I've never seen a person a man with such a great relationship with his mom. John was an enthusiast of a lot of things. But most of all, he loved people.
> 
> Hope to see some of you in the memorial ride on Sunday.
> 
> francois


Biker Friends,

... She will need your support for a long time so please keep her in mind. ...

Sincerely,
Sally Cummings
Phoenix, AZ


----------



## swtbbymol

*P.s.*

I need to get a personal contact. I cant leave these messages on this forum for Mary Ann to see. [email protected]. Please keep me in the loop.

Sally

ps. Wake me up, when September ends.........


----------



## Francis Cebedo

swtbbymol said:


> I need to get a personal contact. I cant leave these messages on this forum for Mary Ann to see. [email protected]. Please keep me in the loop.
> 
> Sally
> 
> ps. Wake me up, when September ends.........


Sally, I edited your post to remove the sensitive stuff.

regards,
francois
[email protected]


----------



## *Dude*

*Sad Sad day that was*

I am sad for the family and friends of all the people whom have been hurt from this. I didn't know John outside of the occasional passing on the bike but myself and three others had shared the same piece of paradise with him that day only but 5 minutes prior. I didn't even know what he looked like without his helmet, but he has become a part of my family since this tragic day. I have held my wife and children longer each day since the passing of John and maybe that is what John's purpose in life is. Carlos pointed a few things out that have started to ring very true "John made me work harder, and in the process I started to see our lives very differently." "We stopped challenging each other only when we reached the top of the climb and there was nowhere else to go. Turning around and looking back, we saw our city, and our lives. Neither of us were ever very anxious to go back down. But when we did, we did so pressing against the walls of our envelopes. That’s how we grew."

I know this is a senseless lose of a life, but if I may, I would like to say thank you John. It's not everyday that lives are touched from a person with such character.


----------



## jorgemonkey

Here is an update that was in the SJ Mercury news:

A Fremont man could face 28 years in prison after pleading no contest Tuesday to vehicular manslaughter and two other felonies for plowing his car into an avid bicyclist who was killed while on a lunchtime ride in the Palo Alto hills last month.

With about a dozen members of the victim's bicycling club sitting in a Palo Alto courtroom, Chevelle Bailey, 41, entered his plea before Superior Court Judge Rise Jones Pichon. It was less than two months after his car struck and killed 31-year-old John Peckham of Mountain View. Bailey's no contest plea is the legal equivalent of a guilty plea.

Unlike his first court appearance in September, Bailey, dressed in red jail garb, was quiet and kept his head bowed as the judge read off the conditions of his plea. Bailey was animated and blurted out, ``I didn't do it'' at his arraignment. But on Tuesday, he politely agreed to plead no contest to vehicular manslaughter, driving under the influence while causing injury and a hit and run charge.

Court records allege that Bailey was high on methamphetamine and alcohol when his car struck Peckham on Old Page Mill Road at speeds estimated to be between 60 and 90 mph.

The plea was some satisfaction to the members of the Webcor/Alto Velo Bicycle Racing Club who attended the hearing, but they want stiff punishment for Bailey. Peckham was an elite member of the racing club.

``This guy needs to be off the streets,'' Brian Petersen, the president of the cycling club, said outside court.

Mark Sanford, whose daughter, Cindy, had been living with Peckham and dating him for nearly a year also attended the hearing. He plans to speak out for a long prison term when Bailey is sentenced in January or February.

``He's a menace to society and the families don't want to see him again,'' Sanford said after the hearing.

Gary Goodman, Bailey's attorney, could not be reached to comment on why his client decided to plead no contest.

Supervising Deputy District Attorney Jay Boyarsky said he would seek the maximum sentence or close to it. Bailey, who has a prior robbery conviction and a DUI on his record, could be sentenced to anything from probation to the maximum 28 years and eight months in prison.

``The evidence against Mr. Bailey is strong,'' Boyarsky said. ``The best thing Mr. Bailey could have done is accept responsibility as soon as possible.''

Peckham was on a training ride with other club members September 8 when he ventured a little ahead of the group, and was struck by Bailey's speeding car. Court records show that Bailey continued driving before crashing the car he was driving down an embankment.

Witnesses told police that Bailey opened a beer after the crash and said: ``I thought I was going to die, but I got out of the car like soldier, cracked a beer and downed it.''

Members of Peckham's bicycling club have been grieving since the fatal accident, and the club held a memorial ride for him recently that ended at the site of Peckham's death. Hundreds of cyclists took part in the silent ride -- and some of those members were in court on Tuesday.

``We're here to show support for John's memory,'' Kevin Susco said.


----------



## swtbbymol

THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR YOUR SUPPORT....ALL OF YOU

I went back to St. Louis for my high school reunion and had a chance to see Mary Ann this past friday. Spent a lot of time with her on Friday. I got home yesterday and called her today at the time of the hearing and she was telling me how nervous she was because they called a last minute hearing and she thought no one would be there. Guys, thanks so much for being there on such short notice, she was nervous about no one representing John and because she felt Chevelle (the defendant) was doing that because he didnt want to face John's support system staring him down in court. She will have relief. I hope if you all attend any more of these proceedings you dress in full biking uniform. And yes, you are allowed to do that. (Unless suggested otherwise by an attorney if you are testifying.) Thank you and please continue to keep John and Mary Ann in your thoughts and prayers.

Sally Cummings
Phoenix, AZ


----------



## Tom Kunich

TwoWheelinTim said:


> Your chances of getting killed while riding a bicycle are much greater than when driving in a car.
> 
> If the statistic were broken down into percentages you would see a different picture. Check it out.
> 
> Tim


Of course you're completely incorrect.

http://www.kenkifer.com/bikepages/health/risks.htm

"Accidents per Million Miles 
Child Cyclists 720 
College-associated Adults 500 
League of American Bicyclists 113 
Cyclists' Touring Club of England 66 

5.1% The bicyclist exited a driveway in front of an on-coming vehicle. 
4.3% The bicyclist turned left in front of a passing vehicle. 
3.9% The motorist was overtaking the bicyclist, cause of the accident unclear. 
2.7% The bicyclist was struck while traveling on the wrong (left) side of the road. 
1.4% The bicyclist, on the wrong side, turned right in front of a vehicle. 
1.3% The motorist was overtaking the bicyclist and failed to see him. 
1.2% The bicyclist lost control and swerved into the path of the vehicle. 
.8% The bicyclist made a normal left turn but ignored on-coming traffic. 
.6% The motorist lost control of the car and struck the bicyclist. 
.5% The motorist struck a play vehicle (big wheel, bike with training wheels). 

Together, these crashes, the ones most likely to result in death, accounted for 21.8% of the total number of bike-motor vehicle collisions in the study."

The truth is that the overwhelming majority of accidents are equal errors by the cyclist and driver. And I say "equal" not because they're equal as such, that is, because the cyclist was at fault in any way, but because he was too stupid to realize that car drivers make stupid moves all the time and you have to expect them.

For instance, as you approach an intersection you can EXPECT the jackass driver approaching from the right to look TO HIS RIGHT instead of to his left where the traffic is approaching. He/She will then pull out AND THEN LOOK to their left. Police commonly observe this and I have yet to see a single ticket issued for this stupid driver trick.

For a normal alert rider who isn't doing stupid things like running stop signs or lights or using an iPod or a cell phone, there is STILL a chance of a fatal or serious accident. But it is TINY in relationship to your chances of getting in a fatal or serious accident in a car.

Cycling would be a whole lot safer if drivers weren't quite unafraid of any legal actions for their killing cyclists.

But as it is cycling is still by far the safest form of local transportion.


----------



## Tom Kunich

Merlin said:


> Whenever I read about a fellow cyclist getting killed by a car I always feel upset. But what are you going to do stop riding?? I'm married with 2 kids and often think about the risk as some a$$hole drives to close to me. But, this is what I love doing, and I hope it never happens, but at least I would go down doing what I loved.
> In this case it sounds like the driver was drunk in the middle of the day and you could have been killed walking or running on the side of the road. I hope he get we deserves in prison!


Here's a perfect example of the real problem:

I rolled up to a stop sign at a main street in San Francisco. There was a San Francisco police officer parked on the sidewalk soas not to block traffic while he was observing the traffic.

I pulled up directly next to him at the stop light and his window was open.

A couple of cyclists approached the light from the opposite direction. They couldn't use the far right because it was a Right Turn Only lane and they were planning on going straight. They were directly across the street facing me.

A large delivery truck pulled up behind them and the driver SCREAMED out the window, "Get out of my way or I'll KILL you!"

I turned my head to the cop and said, "What are you going to do about that?"

He said, "Nothing," started his car, turned right and drove away.

Got it? The police don't care, the judicial system doesn't care and most of the people here don't care if cyclists are murdered on the road.

If you don't believe this just look at the results of http://www.laurenjo.com/chris/chris.shtml


----------



## swtbbymol

Please take this to a different link because your "rightness" doesnt make me feel any better.

Thank you

Sally Cummings
Phoenix, AZ


----------



## Tom Kunich

swtbbymol said:


> Please take this to a different link because your "rightness" doesnt make me feel any better.


The pretense that a drunken, drugged up hit and run driver somehow makes cycling in general dangerous simply ignores the fact that these people make EVERYONE less safe and not just cyclists.

The loss of John Peckham is a loss for the cycling community in the bay area. I don't want to see him as a cause celeb but I'd like to see people beginning to understand the cost of driving with the present system.


----------



## wipeout

Tom Kunich said:


> The pretense that a drunken, drugged up hit and run driver somehow makes cycling in general dangerous simply ignores the fact that these people make EVERYONE less safe and not just cyclists.
> 
> The loss of John Peckham is a loss for the cycling community in the bay area. I don't want to see him as a cause celeb but I'd like to see people beginning to understand the cost of driving with the present system.


Yes, however take it do a different thread please.


----------



## swtbbymol

*From John's Peckham's Mom, Mary Ann Parker*

I'm forwarding this to all of you who I don't believe are on the Alto Velo list. This is where you send your letter telling your thoughts about why Chevelle Bailey should get the most time in jail allowed by law. The sentencing is in December, I believe.
Thanks,
Mary Ann

---------- Forwarded message ----------
From: Rupert Brauch <[email protected]>
Date: Oct 27, 2006 12:35 PM
Subject: Re: [AltoVelo] ANNOUNCE: Name & Address of Bailey Probation Officer
To: [email protected]
Cc: AV yahoo <[email protected]>, [email protected]


Even if you don't think you have anything original to say to the probation department, I think it's important that you write, even if you just quote the facts Kurt listed. I would imagine that the quantity of letters they receive is more important than the quality of any individual letter. We need to flood them with hundreds of letters.

-Rupert

[email protected] wrote:
>
>
> We now have the complete name and address of the probation officer 
> assigned to the Chevelle Bailey case.
>
> When you write your letter communicating your views and feelings on 
> how Bailey should be sentenced for killing our friend and teammate, 
> John Peckham, use the address information below. The next hearing is 
> scheduled for mid-December and we need to have as many letters as 
> possible sent to this office before they make their sentencing 
> recommendations to the judge.
>
> Santa Clara County Adult Probation Services-North County Office 
> Attention Michelle Rodriguez 270 Grant Ave., 3rd Floor Palo Alto, CA. 
> 94306
>
> To help collect your thoughts, you might want to read what John's 
> friends and family have written about him on the following websites. 
> Go ride by the site, which I'm sure many of you do quite often. Recall 
> the memorial ride, where ~600 people came to pay their respects. 
> Without a doubt, John was an amazing guy and is dearly missed.
>
> http://altovelo.org/wordpress/ <http://altovelo.org/wordpress/>
> http://www.legacy.com/mercurynews/GB/GuestbookView.aspx?PersonId=19158
> 109 
> <http://www.legacy.com/mercurynews/GB/GuestbookView.aspx?PersonId=1915
> 8109>
>
> Here are some painful facts about the incident to jog your memory...if 
> that's needed:
> - Chevelle Bailey was blasted with methamphetamine when he 
> deliberately drove his car at 70-90(!) mph down Old Page Mill Rd. A 
> road that he knew was frequented by cyclists.
> - He ran over John and his bike, head on, while John was waiting for 
> the Noon Ride to catch up to him. John was killed almost instantly.
> - Bailey didn't stop, or even slow down after he killed John, but 
> continued at a high rate of speed until he lost control and flew off 
> the road into the creek. Had he continued on the road, he would've 
> surely collided with other cyclists, possibly including the entire Noon Ride.
> - After the crash, Bailey opened a beer and said: “I thought I was 
> going to die, but I got out of the car like soldier, cracked a beer 
> and downed it.'’
>
> There are many feelings that come to mind when I think about this 
> horrible tragedy, many letters that I could write. What you decide to 
> put in your letter is up to you. One thing is very clear to me though:
> Bailey needs to stay in jail for a long time.
>
> Good luck with your letters.
>
> Kurt
>
>



Yahoo! Groups Links

<*> To visit your group on the web, go to:
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/AltoVelo/

<*> Your email settings:
Individual Email | Traditional

<*> To change settings online go to:
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/AltoVelo/join
(Yahoo! ID required)

<*> To change settings via email:
mailto:[email protected]
mailto:[email protected]

<*> To unsubscribe from this group, send an email to:
[email protected]

<*> Your use of Yahoo! Groups is subject to:
http://docs.yahoo.com/info/terms/


----------



## JohnPeckhamMom

*Hi Francois*



francois said:


> The cranks/bb were separated from the frame!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! What kind of impact does it take to do that?
> 
> This happened a few minutes before the noon ride along it's starting path. A friend at that Noon ride said a rider (from team Labor Power) who saw the carnage blocked their path and refused to let the group go through Old Page Mill road. He demanded the group turn around and go through Page Mill instead.
> 
> Anyway, I think the Labor Power rider was so disturbed by the scene he did not want anybody else to see it and be scarred by it. My hats off to him.
> 
> francois


Hi, Francois,
I can't find the photo of my son's bicycle that you posted. I got a call from the CHP just last week who said they had the bike and his clothes and do I want them. They were holding them in case of an appeal from Chevelle Bailey. I don't know what to do. I want to know and I want to see because I am his mom. I don't just want that stuff thrown "in the trash". I don't know. I think I'm just not wanting to let go of anything that belonged to him on the day he died. I want a sculpture made out of it for kids to see what happens if they don't understand that there is death out there on the road. I want people to know that riding a bike is serious business. I just want people to know, that's all. I would appreciate it if you would e-mail me to my e-mail address which is [email protected]. And could you provide the photo so I can sort of get used to what I'm about to see? The thread said the bottom brackets and cranks were separated. The entire bike was totally wiped out. I saw his body in the E.R.. I am not surprised that the bike looked that bad. Seeing his bike can not compete with what I saw in the E.R. I promise you. Nothing in this world can compare to that shock.
Thanks for all you have done.
I do appreciate it.
Mary Ann Parker


----------



## JohnPeckhamMom

Never mind. I am so very sorry that I wrote for that information. In the grand scheme of things it doesn't matter in the least, actually. I must have been out of my mind to inquire about something that happened so far in the past. That's where I've been now since September 8, 2006 so you must forgive. You see, my life stopped on the day my son, my only child died at the hands of someone that could kill you or your best friend tomorrow. You could never understand it unless it happened to you or yours.
Thank you anyway, You have been a very kind person to me and have said wonderful things about my son, and I appreciate it. I really do. You will never know the comfort you cyclists have given me. Thanks for all you have done. 

Once again I apologize for beating a dead horse, and I won't bother you again.
Thanks again,
Mary Ann Parker


----------



## Francis Cebedo

JohnPeckhamMom said:


> Never mind. I am so very sorry that I wrote for that information. In the grand scheme of things it doesn't matter in the least, actually. I must have been out of my mind to inquire about something that happened so far in the past. That's where I've been now since September 8, 2006 so you must forgive. You see, my life stopped on the day my son, my only child died at the hands of someone that could kill you or your best friend tomorrow. You could never understand it unless it happened to you or yours.
> Thank you anyway, You have been a very kind person to me and have said wonderful things about my son, and I appreciate it. I really do. You will never know the comfort you cyclists have given me. Thanks for all you have done.
> 
> Once again I apologize for beating a dead horse, and I won't bother you again.
> Thanks again,
> Mary Ann Parker


Hi Mary Ann,

Sorry I couldn't reply sooner. I'm more on the mountain bike site these days and am not here too often. I understand, mountain biking was John's first love before he got possessed with being a super-athlete!

Anyway, the only photo of the crashed bike is attached above from the the ABC-7 news site. I enhanced it and am attaching it to this post.

I see you are still in a great deal of pain. I'm sad to hear that. Your son and your love for him has affected us all. I'm a better person for knowing him and I know I'm not alone in that respect.

regards,
francois

<img src="https://mtbr.com/author/photos/peckhambike.jpg">


----------



## swtbbymol

Please note that John Peckham's mother passed away yesterday, November 18th, 2009. I just feel I should let this biking community know. She loved your friendship to her son and held you all in high respect. We are all sad but she is where she has wanted to be for 3 years. 

Sally Cummings
Phoenix, AZ

PS. Please make sure the Judge that gave Chevelle Bailey 17 years in prison (or whatever SHORT term it was) KNOWS that TWO LIVES are gone from this. My friend AND her son are gone. She will be buried next to her son JEP in the next few weeks. Anyone wanting info on services can contact me. She was always ASTOUNDED from the wealth of support you all gave her at the trial. I thank you from her for that.


----------



## snapdragen

swtbbymol said:


> Please note that John Peckham's mother passed away yesterday, November 18th, 2009. I just feel I should let this biking community know. She loved your friendship to her son and held you all in high respect. We are all sad but she is where she has wanted to be for 3 years.


I do hope she has found peace.


----------



## Fogdweller

Very sorry to hear this news. Thank you for posting Sally. Really appreciate it.


----------



## Francis Cebedo

A few days ago, Mary Ann Parker, mother of John took her own life. Many say she died of a broken heart.

Here she is in her son's memorial on September 24, 2006.






She contacted me several times after her son's death to assist in many cycling related causes. She was extremely driven and devoted to the cause. Her pain though was unfathomable. Her relationship with her son was closer than anything I've ever experienced.

<table style="width:auto;"><tr><td><a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/RpfIJhmAQIPilpGknC5CgA?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh3.ggpht.com/_JefO7lXGKAg/SwTiMhE4IQI/AAAAAAAAc6w/Jet4BkwPqV4/s800/IMG_9144.jpg" /></a></td></tr><tr><td style="font-family:arial,sans-serif; font-size:11px; text-align:right">From <a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/fcebedo/9242006PeckhamRide?feat=embedwebsite">9-24-2006 peckham ride</a></td></tr></table>

<table style="width:auto;"><tr><td><a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/VrdeDS-4mvt5FnBCDkYXsw?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh3.ggpht.com/_JefO7lXGKAg/SwTiQGmuQ9I/AAAAAAAAc60/g9jrmyY4XFQ/s800/IMG_9145.jpg" /></a></td></tr><tr><td style="font-family:arial,sans-serif; font-size:11px; text-align:right">From <a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/fcebedo/9242006PeckhamRide?feat=embedwebsite">9-24-2006 peckham ride</a></td></tr></table>


<table style="width:auto;"><tr><td><a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/QmI5256twgKGNfabZRG20Q?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh4.ggpht.com/_JefO7lXGKAg/SwTgGXSCmBI/AAAAAAAAc6M/Tpn5oxNYlec/s800/IMG_9298.JPG" /></a></td></tr><tr><td style="font-family:arial,sans-serif; font-size:11px; text-align:right">From <a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/fcebedo/9242006PeckhamRide?feat=embedwebsite">9-24-2006 peckham ride</a></td></tr></table>

<table style="width:auto;"><tr><td><a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/BxS9bHVIPhLMOZBV5xUSoA?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh6.ggpht.com/_JefO7lXGKAg/SwTiev7HB8I/AAAAAAAAc64/Tp9OwF74Lu8/s800/collage.jpg" /></a></td></tr><tr><td style="font-family:arial,sans-serif; font-size:11px; text-align:right">From <a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/fcebedo/9242006PeckhamRide?feat=embedwebsite">9-24-2006 peckham ride</a></td></tr></table>


----------



## a_avery007

geez, this whole thread is heartbreaking!

thoughts and prayers going out to all that have passed from this precious life, during a ride.

the damage done to those left behind is incalculable.

the thing that gets me is the whole hit and run thing..

just sad...


----------



## twain

Man, this is sobering. The sport we take for granted can be exceptionally dangerous.
Please be careful out there.


----------

